# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Omar Khayyam

## Loti i shpirtit

Duke menduar se eshte i dashur per shume siq eshte per mua,dhe qe ndoshta nuk e kane,po sjell pak nga Khajami.Perkthimet jane te Nolit.

Ne bote s`ndisnja,po sme ke pyetur!
Ne varrs`kercisnja po sme ke pyetur!
Zot,me zvarrise me pahir se s`lindja
As s`rronja as s`vdisnja,po sme ke pyetur!
                  ***
Ne vijen qe pershkruaj ne jetim
S`gjej pikenisje,s`gjej pikembarim:
Nga erdhem spame ku vemi sdime
hiq krej,hiq mesi,hiq perfundimi! 
                 ***
Nje cark si une e ti po pervijojme
qe jemi larg e spiqemi vajtojme
Po ne nje pike po e mbyllim carkun
dhe puthemi ne varr,ne hiq pushojme
                 ***
Nga qender e dheut ne qiell te shtate u ngjita
ne fronin e Saturnit u avita
Dhe shume lidhma e kleqka zgjidha rruges
Po fatin e njeriut nuk e shqita.

----------


## macia_blu

prap lot'...
te filtrohemi ....  ne vrullet dhe ne gazet e trishta te  Omarit.
flm.

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

Me i kuqi trendafil i cdo behari
Nga toka mbin qe piu gjak Qezari:
Ne gji te kopshtit manushaqja shket
Prej faqes se vajzes me hulli nga varri.
***
Ah,kjo lendine e njome qe po cel
Bregut te lumit ku tani po ngel:
Ah,pshtetu lehte e bute e mos e shkel,
Se s`di nga cila buze e bukur del!
***
Ah,trendafili me praneveren shkon
Vjeshta risise fletet ja rrexon:
;Bilbili qe ne deget i kendon
Iken-e kushedi ku fluturon?
***
Ah,pini dhe Khajamit shtjerni!
Profetet le te flasin-lerini!
Nje gje eshte e sigurte :i merzitur: ulja vdes
Si lulezon-dhe profkat prejini!
***
Edhe aji qe mbledh e shin flori
Edhe aji qe hedh`e derdh`si shi,
kur vdesin,nuk behen ar e mjalte:
Po kalben,myken nen dhe te zi.
***
Te ky karvan-saraj faqe kembyer
Qe netet dhe ditet ka per dyer,
Sulltane pas sulltanesh u shtruan
sa ish e thene-E iken te pa kthyer.
***
Ja, sot gaz paske dhe shendet:Pastaj?
Ja,mot si te patshim si simjet:Pastaj?
Ja,qofsh i lumtur njeqind vjet:Pastaj?
Ja,per cudi,dyqind si mbret:Pastaj?
***
Njeri,margaritar i krijeses
Q`u shove nga torturat e jeteses,
Pi kupen e harrimit e te prehjes,
Ckulu nga pellgu i frikes dhe i shpreses.
***
Kur te gjesh vere, pije pa menduar
Kur te gjesh vajze ,puthe pa menduar,
Se as per mjekren time as per tenden
S`kujdeset zot i madh i lavderuar.
***
Rrote e qkujdesur po vertit dynjane,
Shenjetoret nuk ja shqiten dot davane,
Ki mendjen!Neser vdes,merr endrra fund
Te piu varri,Krimbat do te hane.
***
Leviz Khajam,se kupe e vdekjes vjen,
Se fati nen rroten te mberthen1
Pi leng,puth lule!Lart  ne qiell s`i gjen!
Se feja, me parajsen te genjen.

----------


## Fiori

Materialin mbi jeten e tij te pergatitur dhe perkthyer nga une si dhe 200 Rubaira te perkthyera nga H.A. Korca mund ti lexoni këtu .

Materiali mbi jeten e tij vijon si me poshte:

Gjëndja politike gjatë shek të 11-të luajti një rol të rëndësishëm në jetën dhe formimin e Khayyamit. Fiset turke të quajtura Seljuq, që pushtuan Azinë në shek e 11-të, krijuan pak a shumë një perandori e cila përfshinte Mesopotaminë, Sirinë, Palestinën dhe pjesën më të madhe të Iranit. Seljuq pushtuan gjithashtu toka te Khorasan e me pas, midis viteve 1038 dhe 1040, pushtuan gjithe pjesen veri-lindore te Iranit. Nje nga tiranet Seljuq, Toghrïl Beg, u vet-quajt, sultan i Nishapur ne 1038 dhe me pas (ne 1055) hyri ne tokat Baghdade. Khayyam u rit atehere kur kjo lloj "perandorie' ishte ne pushtet dhe shoqeria po perballej me problemet e vendosjes se nje shteti orthodox Musliman.

Khayyam, studioi filozofi ne Naishapur. Gjithsesi, kjo nuk ishte koha kur njerez te dijes mund te jetonin e te gezonin, pa probleme. Kishe shanse te mira per te zhvilluar dhe praktikuar njohurite vetem nq se mbeshteteshe nga drejtuesit e vendit. Por edhe ne keto raste, per shkak se grindjet midis pushtetareve ishin te vazhdueshme, sunduesit nuk e kishin jeten e gjate. Khayyami, i pershkruan keto kohe te veshtira per njerzit e dijes ne parathenien e librit “ Studime mbi zgjidhjen e Problemave te Algjebres”. Gjithsesi, Khayyam ishte me pa dyshim nje nga matematicienet dhe astronomet me te zote te kohes. Edhe pse i perballur me veshtiresite e kesaj periudhe, ai shkroi disa libra, perfshire ketu librat : “Probleme arithmetike”, nje liber mbi muziken dhe nje mbi algjebren. Te gjitha keto para moshes 25 vjecare. Ne 1070 , u shperngul ne Samarkand, ne Uzbekistan (nje nga qytetet me te vjetra ne Azine Qendrore). Atje, Khayyam u mbeshtet nga Abu Tahir, jurist i Samarkand, dhe kjo i lejoi atij te shkruante nje nga librat e tij me te njohur mbi algjebren titulluar “Maqalat fi al-Jabr wa al-Muqabila” (Studime mbi zgjidhjen e Problemeve te Algjebres).

Toghirl Beb, krijuesi i dinastise se Seljuqëve, e beri Esfahan, kryeqytetin e sundimeve te tij, dhe nipi i tij Malik-Shah ishte tirani i ketij qyteti qe nga viti 1073. I ftuar nga Malik-Shah, Khayyam ju bashkua grupit te astronomeve ne Vezhguesin e Esfahan, ku per 18 vjet ai drejtoi, shkencetaret pergjate studimeve. Politikisht, keto vite ishin te qeta, kjo i dha mundesine Khayyam te perqendrohej teresisht ne studimet e tij. 

Kur ishte duke punuar mbi tabelet astronomike (titulluar : Ziji-Malikshahi), ne Esfahan 1079, Omar bashke me 7-te burra te tjere te dijes, u punesua, perseri nga Malik-Shah, per riformimin e kalendarit Diellor. Kalendari i ri u quajt "Kalendari i kohes se Jalalit", kjo sipas Jalal-uddin, njerit prej emrave te mbretit. Kjo llogaritje e kohes ja kalonte llogarive te periudhes se Julianit dhe i afrohet per nga perpikmeria stilit Gregorian.

Khayyam e llogariti gjatesine e vitit si 365.24219858156 dite. Dy fakte qe duhen mbajtur mend dhe ja vlejne per tu permendur ne lidhje me kete llogaritje jane : Se pari, te arrish ne nje perfundim kaq te sakte duhet te jesh shume i sigurt ne vetvete dhe ne llogarite qe ke bere. Sot ne e dime se gjatesia e nje vitit ndryshon ne vendin e 6-shte te thyeses dhjetore, pergjate jetes se nje njeriu. Fakti se ai llogaritit deri ne rendin e 11-te na jep mundesine te shikojme ndryshimin me saktesi. Dhe se dyti, nq se keto llogaritje do te krahasoheshin me llogaritjet e bera ne shek. E 19-te (365.242196 dite) si dhe rezultatet e nxjera ne ditet tona ( 365.242190 dite), ato jane shume te peraferta. 

Ne 1092 gjendja politike e nderpreu vrullin e studimeve per Omar. Malik-Shah vdiq ne dhjetor te atij viti dhe nje muaj me pas, ne nje udhetim nga Esfahan ne Baghada, u vra nga nje grup terorist i quajtur "Assassins", veziri i tij Nizam al-Mulk. Gruaja e dyte e Malik-Shah zuri vendin e te shoqit, por per shkak te moskuptimeve qe kish pasur me Nizam al-Mulk, perkrahesit e tij, ishin kunder saj. 

Ne kete kohe fundet per studimet astronomike tek Vezhguesi, mbaruan si dhe zhvillimi i kalendarit te ri u nderpre. Ne kete kohe Khayyam u sulmua dhe nga orthodoxet Muslimane, sipas te cileve mendja e tij kishte shume pyetje dhe kjo nuk perputhej me besimet e tyre.

Edhe pse pas vdekjes se Malik-Shah, Khayyami nuk kishte me mbeshtete politike, ai vazhdoi te shkruante. Ne nje nga esete e asaj kohe ai shkruan per sunduesit e meparshem te Iranit, dhe i pershkruan si njerez te nderuar, te cilet mbeshteten jeten shoqerore, shkencen dhe dijen. 

I biri i 3-te i Malik-Shah, Sanjar, guvernator i Khorasan, u be sunduesi i te gjithe perandorise Seljuq ne 1118. Pak kohe pas ketij ndryshimi, Khayyam levizi nga Esfahan ne Merv (sot Mary, Turkmenistan), qytet te cilin Sanjar e beri kryeqytet te perandorise. Sanjar krijoi nje per mesimin Islamik ne Merv, ku Khayyam vazhdoi te shkruante nje ese mbi matematiken. 

Tek kjo ese ai ka shkruar zgjidhje algjebrike para librit te tij te famshem mbi Algjebren. Keto zgjidhje e çuan Khayyamin ne zgjidhjen e ekuacionit kubik te llojit x^3 + 200x = 20x^2 + 2000 , ai gjeti nje renje pozitive te ketij kubiku duke konsideruar kryqezimin e nje hiperbole drejtkendore dhe nje rrethi. Ai gjeti nje zgjidhje tjeter te perafert numerikisht me te paren, duke perdorur kete rradhe tabelat trigonometrike. Eshte i cuditshem fakti se Khayyam arsyeton qe zgjidhja e ketij kubiku kerkon perdorimin e seksioneve konike dhe se nuk mund te zgjidhet me vizore apo kompas, nje arsyetim ky qe u vertetua vetem 750 vjet me vone. Ai zgjidhi 13 forma te ekuacioneve kubike. Ne keto shkrime ai shprehej se deshira e tij ishte te mbaronte keto llogaritje me sukses ne menyre qe te kishte mundesine te shkruante nje liber ku te shpjegonte gjithe teorine e ekuacioneve kubike. Dhe sic dihet ai ja arriti ketij qellimi me librin “Maqalat fi al-Jabr wa al-Muqabila” (Studime mbi zgjidhjen e Problemeve te Algjebres). Ne kete liber ai gjithashtu jep fakte historike me te cilat mbron idene se Greket nuk kishin lene asnje lloj llogaritje apo arsyetimi mbi teorine e ekuacioneve kubike. Dhe sipas studimeve del se Khayyami (edhe pse te tjere para tij kane folur per ekuacionet kubike) ka qene i pari qe dha nje teori dhe arsyetim te permbledhur mbi keto ekuacione. 

Nje tjeter arsyetim qe duhet mbajtur mend nga ky liber eshte perfundimi se nje ekuacion kubik mund te kete me shume se nje zgjidhje te sakte. Ai zhvillon qarte kete perfundim ne liber, por fatkeqsisht nuk ishte ne gjendje te gjente kubikun i cili kishte tre zgjidhje. Gjithsesi ai shprehet se ndoshta te tjere pas tij do e gjejne kete zgjidhje. Keta "te tjere" ishin del Ferro, Tartaglia dhe Ferrari ne shek e 16-te. 
Ne librin e tij te algjebres, Khayyam i referohet dhe nje libri te meparshem shkruar nga ai, I cili sot nuk gjendet si dokument. Sipas referimit del se tek ky liber, Khayyam ka diskutuar trekendeshin e Pascalit. Ai ishte i pari qe zhvilloi dhe dha materiale mbi teoremen e Binomit si dhe percaktoi koeficientet binominale. Khayyami ishte i pari gjithashtu, qe zhvilloi shtrirjet binominale kur eksponenti eshte nje integral pozitiv. Gjate studimeve te tij zgjeroi dhe ju dha kuptim llogaritjeve te Ekulidit mbi thyesat (me pare propozuar nga Eudoxus) si dhe zgjidhi shumezimin e thyesave, edhe pse kjo nuk ishte teresisht arsyeja e fillimit te studimeve te tij. Ai gjithashtu shtroi pyetjen nese nje thyese mund te konsiderohet si numer, por nuk ju pergjigj vete kesaj pyetje. 

Omar Khayyami zhvilloi nje metode te sakte per gjetjen e gravitetit ne raste te vecanta si dhe shkruajti dy libra mbi metafiziken te quajtur "Risala Dar Wujud" dhe "Norooz Namah".

Jashte botes se matematikes, Khayyam eshte njohur per pothuaj 600 poema te shkurtra, me kater vargje te quajtura Rubaiyat (strofat). Ne anglisht Rubairat jane perkthyer fillimisht nga F. Noli , ndersa ne anglisht nga Edward Fitzgerald (1859). Shume nga strofat e tij, jane hasur dhe me pare ne letersine Persiane dhe vetem 120 prej tyre mund te konsiderohen plotesisht te tijat. Por gjithesesi fama e ketyre strofave ka bere qe shpesh vlerat e Khayyamit ne fushat e tjera te duken me pak e rendesishme se ne letersi. Ne histori, njihet si nje nga pak (për të mos thënë i vetmi) matematikan dhe poet. 

Nga librat dhe punimet e tij në fusha të ndryshme vetëm 10 libra dhe tridhjetë monografe janë sot të dokumentuara.

----------


## Brari

Fiori, pergezimet me te mira per kete pune qe ke bere !

Eshte  vertet nje mrekulli jeta dhe vepra e ketij  njeriu te jashtzakonshem.

Te lumte Fiori !

Te uroj suksese kudo !

----------


## Dito

Mendoj te hedh ne forum poezite e Omar Khajam pasi une i konsideroj si perlat boterore dhe vlen te ndodhen edhe prane ketij forumi.
Pa u merzitur odeoni pak e nga pak do ti sjell ketu te tera per ju bashkeforumas.

Naten kur flija, me tha shpirti; "Pi!
Ne gjume e ne Varr s`ka lumturi;
Ngrehu! Sa rron, zbraz Kupa dhe puth Cupa."
Ke shekuj qe te flesh ne qetesi.


Ne enderr, kur agimi zbardhellonte,
Nje ze nga Taverna po gjemonte:
"Cohuni, djem, e Vere sillnani,
Se fati na e thau lengun sonte."

Dhe posa ne Taverne kendoi gjeli,
Besniket jashte thirren: "Portat celi!
E shkurter eshte jeta, ja, u plakem
Dhe mbeti si kofini pas se vjeli."

A e dini perse kendesi po kendon
Menate dhe nga gjumi po te zgjon?
Qe shkoi nje dite po te lajmeron,
Dhe ti, shkujdesur, fle dhe enderron.

U gdhi! Me vere zemren zbardhelloj
Perdhe cdo fe te Nates derrmoj:
Ne Djall Parajsen e perjete dergoj,
Gershetin me Llaut' e lavderoj.

Kur diellin, me zjarr kurorezuar,
E pret nga pas Natyra faqeshkruar
shoqen me mall e shoh n'gjume shtruar
Dhe foshnjen buzeqeshur me te zgjuar.

Omar Khajam.

----------


## Brari

mir ben qe i ri-sjell keto xhevahire.. o dik.. por duhet gjithmon te vesh autoret..
ne kete rast shqiperuesin..
Pra te thuash rubairat e khajamit nga Fan Noli..
Nejse..

Ka dal nje liber mbi jeten e nje studiuesi te Khajamit.. per te cilin e kam postuar njiher nje si njoftim ketu.. 
eshte shum interesant te lexohet per te kuptuar vet khajamin, filozofine e tije dhe cfar ndodhi e ndodh ne ato hapsirat ku jetoi  khajami e  ku lulezoi ai art shkenc e filozofi mahnitese qe po e quaj  epoke e Khajamit me shoke..

dhe gjej nje nick tahmëm a derbardhë .. c'esht kjo..dikush.. aman..

psh me duhet te shkruaj une kte fjali..

me tha dikush se dikushi kish blere nje biciklete te re..
???  pra u be lemshi.. si si cfar qysh  do thot tjetri se smora vesh gje..

pra nicku yt veshtirson dialogun  e kjo nuk eshte mencuri..
lehteso sa te mundesh njerzit..kjo eshte mencuria..

me tha dikush se Beni apo trifoni apo "kaprolli"  apo Ceni  kishte blere biciklet..
Pra cdo gje eshte e qarte..

apo.. do vete ne hotel me hotel madridin.. e aty na pret une dhe ti..

si si qysh ca thua mo.. thot tjatri.. ec e sqaroje.. 

sikur te treegonin me shum mencuri nick-venesit do thuhej  lehte e do kuptohej lehte..

do vete ne hotel me "Zenelin" e aty na pret "Pelikani" apo Sinani.. etj.







dhe i ven dhe moderator kta me nicka lemsh e li..

----------


## diikush

> ...dhe gjej nje nick tahmëm a derbardhë .. c'esht kjo..dikush.. aman..
> 
> psh me duhet te shkruaj une kte fjali..
> 
> me tha dikush se dikushi kish blere nje biciklete te re..
> ???  pra u be lemshi.. si si cfar qysh  do thot tjetri se smora vesh gje..
> 
> pra nicku yt veshtirson dialogun  e kjo nuk eshte mencuri..
> lehteso sa te mundesh njerzit..kjo eshte mencuria..
> ...


Brari, mendje mendje kjo dynja, aq me teper neper keto livadhet virtuale....une p.sh. nuk rri te vras shume mendjen se ca do me thene 'brari' se ndaj eshte nickname/llagap, jo emer.

Sa per dialoget bej si te besh tani....po u lodhe shume do te te kompensoj.

P.S. Kaprodhit si i shkon bicikleta? Gjuetaret ankohen se thone nuk e kapim dot qe diten qe bleu biciklete   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## INDRITI

> Keto vargjet i pata kerkuar dhe i gjeta diku te postuara nga Indriti (qe ka pas shkruar edhe ne kete forum) keshtu qe, faleminderit Indriti.
> .


Edhe une te them flm qe i solle ketu serish :buzeqeshje: 
Po postoj ne kete teme tju tregoj se akoma jam anetar ketu megjithese jo aq i rregullt sa dikur.
Po tregoj dicka mbi personalitetin e tij me poshte.
Nderkohe qe edhe per te gjithe ata qe nuk kane pasur mundesi ta shohin Kayyamin po sjell edhe nje foto te tij.
Indriti.

----------


## INDRITI

*Omar Al-Khayyam
(1044 - 1123 C.E.)*

Omar Al-Khajami ishte nje matematikan dhe astronom i shquar. Ai ishte gjithashtu i njohur si poet, filozof dhe fizikant. Ne librin "Historia e Filozofise perendimore", Bertrand Rusell veren qe Omar Kajami ishte i vetmi njeri qe ai njihte i cili ishte poet dhe matematikan ne te njejten kohe. Ne vitin 1079 C.E. Omar Khajami rregulloi Kalendarin Diellor. Kontributi i tij ne Algjeber u vleresua ne gjithe Europen. Ne Perendim ai njihet per permbledhjen poetike me titullin "Rubaiyat" (Strofat) e cila u perkthye nga Edward Fitzgerald ne 1859. Emri i tij i plote ishte Ghijath al-Din Abul Fateh Omar Ibn Ibrahim al-Kajam.

Omar Kajami lindi ne vitin 1044 ne Nishapur, kryeqyteti i Khurasanit (ne Iran). Ai njihet si Persian. Megjithate nje nga mendimet eshte qe paraardhesit e tij ( nga fiset arabet te quajtura Khajami ) emigruan dhe u vendosen ne Persi. Omar Kajami u edukua ne Nishapur. Pervec kesaj ai udhetoi edhe ne shume institucione me reputacion ne fushen e diturise perfshire ketu ate te Bukhara, Balkh, Samarkand dhe Isfahan. Pjesen me te madhe te jetes se tij ai e kaloi ne Nishapur ( Azia Qendrore ). Omar Al-Kajami ishte bashkekohes i Nizam al-Mulk Tusit. Ai vdiq ne vitin 1123 e.r. ne Nishapur.

Kajami dha nje kontribut te madh ne Matematike dhe vecanerisht ne Algjeber. Libri i tij rreth Algjebres, me titullin "Makalat fi al-Xhabr wa al-Mukabila" mundesoi zhvillim te madh ne kete fushe. Ai cilesoi shume ekuacione algjebrike bazuar ne nderlikimin e tyre dhe njohu 13 forma te ndryshme te ekuacioneve kubike. Omar Khajami zhvilloi nje menyre gjeometrike ne zgjidhjen e ekuacioneve, e cila perfshiu nje perzgjedhje gjeniale te koneve te rregullta. Ai zgjidhi ekuacione kubike duke kryqesuar nje parabole me nje rreth. Omar Kajami ishte i pari qe zhvilloi teoremen e binomit dhe percaktoi koeficientet binominale. Ai zhvilloi shtrirjen binominale per rastin kur eksponenti eshte nje integral pozitiv. Omar Khayyam ne librin e tij te Algjebres i referohet nje libri tjeter qe njihet si Trekendeshi i Paskalit. Ky liber nuk gjendet me ne kohet e sotme. Ai e zgjeroi punen e Euklidit duke dhene perfundime te reja te raporteve dhe duke perfshire ketu edhe shumezimin e raporteve. Ai ndihmoi ne teorine e vijave paralele.

Omar Al-Kajami eshte i famshem per nje tjeter veper te tij e cila e ndihmoi gjate kohes kur ai po punonte per Sulltanin Selxhuk, Malikshah Xhelaludini. Atij i kerkuan te zhvillonte nje Kalendar Diellor te perpikte i cili do te perdorej per mbledhjen e te ardhurave shteterore and qellime te tjera administrative. Per te plotesuar kete detyre, Omar Kajami nisi detyren e tij ne observatorin e ri ne Ray ne vitin 1074 e.r. Kalendari i tij i quajtur "Al-Tarikh-al-Xhelali" (Rruga e Xhelalit) eshte superior ne krahasim me kalendarin Gregorian dhe eshte i perpikte brenda nje dite ne 3770 vite. Ai percaktoi qe gjatesia e vitit perbehej nga 365.24219858156 dite. Kjo tregon qe ai e njihte rendesine e perpikmerise duke dhene rezultatin ne 11 thyesa dhjetore. Gjatesia e vitit ne kohet tona njihet 365.242190 dite. Kjo shifer krahasuar me ate dhene prej Omer Kajamit ndryshon vetem tek shifra e gjashte e thyeses dhjetore.

Kajami ndihmoi gjithashtu edhe ne fusha te tjera shkencore. Ai zhvilloi nje metode per percaktimin sa me préciz te peshes specifike. Ai shkruajti dy libra rreth metafizikes, "Risala Dar Wujud" dhe "Nauruz Namah". Si poet, Kajami njihet per "Strofat" e tij. Temat e tij perfshijne mistike komplekse dhe mendime filozofike.

Dhjete libra dhe tridhjete monografe te Omer Kajamit kane mbijetuar. Keto perfshijne kater libra rreth matematikes, nje rreth algjebres, nje rreth gjeometrise, tre rreth fizikes dhe tre libra rreth metafizikes. Kajami dha ndihmese te madhe ne zhvillimin e matematikes dhe gjeometrise analitike e cila ishte me perfitim te madh per Europen disa shekuj me vone.

----------


## Brari

Pergezime  te nxehta Idrit  per biografine e te madhit Khajam..

Shume interesante..

Cfar njerez te medhej ka nxjerre njerzimi..

vazhdo..

----------


## FLORIRI

1

Natën kur flija, më tha shpirti: "Pi!
Në gjumë dhe në Varr s'ka lumturi.
Ngreju! Sa rron, zbras Kupa dhe puth çupa;
se ke shekuj që të flesh në qetësi".


2

Në ëndërr, kur Agimi zbardhëllonte,
Një zë që nga Taverna po gjëmonte:
"Cohuni, djema, e Verë sillnani,
Se Fati na e tha lëngun sonte".


3

Dhe posa në tavernë këndoi gjeli,
Besnikët jashtë thirrën "Portat çelni!
E shkurter është Jeta, ja, u mplakmë
Dhe mbetmë si kofini pas së vjeli".


4

A di përse këndesi po këndon
Dhe menatë nga gjumi po të zgjon?
Që shkoi një ditë po të lajmëron,
Dhe ti, çkujdesur, fle dhe ëndërron.


5

U gdhi! Me verë zëmrën e zbardhëlloj
Përdhe çdo Fe të Natës e dërmoj:
Në Djall dërgoj Parajsën e përpjetë,
Gërshetin me lahutën lavdëroj.


6

Kur Diellin me zjarr kurorëzuar,
E pret me gas Natyra faqeshkruar,
Shoqen me mall po shoh në gjumë shtruar
Dhe foshnjën buzëqeshur më të zgjuar.


7

Ja, Kup' e Qiellit skuqet prej Agimit,
Bilbili nisi këngën e dëfrimit
Me trëndafilin: Eja, Faqepjeshkë,
Natyra qesh; nem Qelqin e Rubinit.


8

Zgjo-hu! Mëngjezi me shigjet' e grisi
Perden e Natës, Yjt' i arratisi,
Dhe Dielli gjahtar me rreze kapi
Cdo majë mali, pallati e lisi.


9

O Engjëll faqedritë, ja u gdhi,
Shtjer Verë dhe këndo me ëmbëlsi!
Xhamshidi e Khosroj qysh lulëzuan,
Qysh dimërojnë sot në Varrverri.


10

Ja, Mars'i ri dëshirat na valon,
Cdo shpirt i mënçur në Gërmadhë shkon
Ku dor' e Moisiut zbardh nga degët
Dhe frym' e Krishtit tokën gjelbëron.

----------


## FLORIRI

11

Mbi lulet po pikojnë vesë retë,
Dhe me një zë qiellor Bilbili shkretë:
Ah, Verë! Verë! Trëndafilit
I lyp t'i skuqë faqëzën e zbehtë.


12

Bilbili nëpër kopshtet në Pranverë
Sheh Lilin Kup' e Trëndafilin Verë
Dhe thotë: "Puthuni e pihuni!
S'e gjeni këtë ditë tjatër herë".


13

Shiko luadhe, lule, bukuri,
Lumenj kristali, kronj e brohori:
Nga dimri Ferr pranvera Qiell na ndriti,
Gëzo mi Dhe Parajsën me Huri.


14

Desh Trëndafili e thotë: "Lulëzoj
Dhe botës bukurinë po ia shtoj:
Pastaj e hap kuletën e mëndafshtë
Dhe përmbi kopsht thesarin po e shtroj".


15

"Jam, thotë, lulja e Josefit t'ri
T'Egiptes, xhevahir, zëmërflori:
Ja edhe rrob' e kuqe gjak, e çjerur
Prej vllezërve dhe gruas Petefri.


16

Tufani kopshtin kur ma çkatërron
Dhe Rrot' e Fatit shpresat m'i dërmon,
Pështillem si burbuq' i Trëndafilit,
Po zemra gjak përbrenda më pikon.


17

U dogja dhe u përvëlova: Verë!
Nga vrer'i lotëve u shova: Verë!
Në Qelq rubin, e Dashur, dhe Luten
Dhe nga ky zjarr shpëtova: Verë!


18

Me Ver' e Vajza, me Lahut e Valle,
Me Fyell e me Këngë po s'u çmalle,
Jeta s'vlen hiç: Se pa këto nuk është
Veç pemë helmi, pus e tym vërdalle.


19

Nga njëra dorë Trëndafil e Grua,
Nga dora tjatër patsha Rrush e krua:
"Zotit - po thoni - i ardhtë keq për mua!"
Po as m'a fal pendimin, as ia dua.


20

Një Engjëll më tërhiqte në Xhami,
Një Djall po më zvarrniste në Dolli;
Po Ver' e kuqe e fitoi davanë:
Gërshet këtej - edhe andej Hardhi.

----------


## FLORIRI

21

Në prehërin e Hurisë kur gëzohesh
Veten humbet, e veten gjen, bekohesh:
Kur pi kungatën shpirtrëmbenjëse,
Përsipër Jetës, Vdekjes lartësohesh.


22

Te Shpell' e Verës kemi hedhur mendjen,
Dehemi, puthim për të mbledhur mendjen:
C'pyet? Gjykim e tru na kanë rrjedhur,
Se Vajzat na e kanë vjedhur mendjen.


23

"Pse s'pi më pak?" më thonë njerëzia,
"Për ç'arësye s'ka kufi Dollia?"
Një: Faq'e Vajzës; dy: Rubin'i Verës,
Ja shkaqe si kristal nga qartësia.


24

Drit' e Kungatës vlen çdo mbretëri
N'Evropë dhe n'Afrikë dhe n'Azi:
Rënkim'i Vajzës mallëngjen më rëndë
Se çdo shamat' e turmës në Xhami.


25

Fito një Zemër, puthe dhe rrëmbeje,
Dhe adhuroje si Altar prej Feje:
Një qind Qabera s'vlejnë sa një Zemër;
Zemër kërko, Haxhi, jo Gur Qabeje.


26

Si mjer' ay që Dashuri s'ka ndjerë
Dhe zemra s'i ka ndritur në prënverë:
Pa Ver' e Dashuri çdo dit' e shkuar
Prej meje s'nëmërohet asnjëherë.


27

S'ka hir apo shëmtim në Dashuri,
Për Ferr e për Parajsë s'ka mërzi,
As për pallate a kasolle a shpella
As për mëndafsh a rrecka a stoli.


28

Kjo zemr' e marr' e mbytur në mjerime
Pa prerë vuan e lëshon rënkime:
Kur më dha Zoti Verë Dashurie,
Ma mbushi kupën gjak prej zemrës sime.


29

E prisja! Si rrufeja më tronditi!
E Dashura më shkoi, më neveriti:
S'e çmoja kur e kisha... Ah, çma priti!
Në Ferrin nga Parajsa më vërviti.


30

Rënkoj e psherëtij, se s'të kam pranë,
M'u çuar zëmra, vojtjet mënt s'më lanë,
Askujt s'ia qaj dot hallin, djall' o punë:
Vrermjalt' e flagëves' e qiellhapsanë!

----------


## FLORIRI

31

Nga hidhërim'i ndarjes jam përpirë,
Sa e sa herë zemra m'është grirë:
Ty natën të kujtoj e psherëtij,
Nga malli digjem, si qiriri kam shkrirë.


32

Kur s'dhëmp e s'shëmp nuk është Dashuri,
Pa Ferr s'gjen dot Parajsë dhe Huri:
Kur zjarr' e ke në gji, me nat' e ditë
Sot ndrit me gas e nesër ndes më zi.


33

Te rrug' e Trëndafilit plot me gjëmba
Pikova gjak, u çora dhe u shëmba:
Pa qindra plag' e çpojtje s'qepeht krehri
Në flokët e së Dashurës me dhëmba.


34

Zemrën me sy e dashura ma ndes,
Zemraqiri me flakën rron e vdes:
Te flak' e bukur zemraflutur turret,
Kurban e tëra digjet pa kujdes.


35

Me syrin bukuri e dritë çpall,
Në zemrën Dashuri e zjarr më kall:
Ti s'më vë re aspak ose më tall,
Kur unë pshërtij për ty me mall.


36

Zefire, fryre, syri im të pa,
Nga gjoksi zemra m'iku dhe më la
Dhe dyke fluturuar pas të ra:
Banesën sot në gjoksin tënt e ka.


37

Selvia që më bëri skllav e mbret
Tani më nisi prapë muhabet;
Më qesh me buz' e sy, se shpirti i thotë:
"Bëje të mirën dhe e hith në det".


38

E dashura shkëlqeu, më vërboi,
Zemra më fliste gjuha më pushoi:
Kush pa me sy torturë kësisoj?
Nga etja u dogja, u shova mun te kroj.


39

Kush në Gërmadhen të ka prurë, kush?
Kush ta ka çfaqur natën mirë, kush?
Kush të ka fryrë të më ndezësh furrë
Nga Dashuria të sëmurë, kush?


40

Në këtë Dhe pa prehje, pa pushim,
Jam lodhur me kërkim e udhëtim:
Të bukur Qiparis si ti s'kam parë,
S'të kapërcen as hëna në shkëlqim.

----------


## FLORIRI

41

O ti mbi Dhe m'e zgjedhura Selvi,
M'e shtrenjtë je se shpirt dhe syt' e mi:
Gjë më të çmuar se sa jeta s'ka;
Një qind herë më e çmuar më je ti!


42

Si në mëngjes burbuqi i vesuar
Me rrezet buzëqesh i ngushëlluar,
Më ndrit me gas fytyra e përlotur
Kur zemrën ti ma ngroh me syt' e shkruar.


43

Ti, që me faqe Rrushin e kapërcen,
Dhe që me zë Bilbilin e gënjen,
Një sy i luan Mbretit t'Babilonës
Dhe mbretëresh' e kulla ia rrëmben.


44

Për ty bëj be të hedh në det dhe nderin;
Në shkelça fjalën, shkelmin nem dhe vrerin:
Në mos mjaftoftë jeta ime e zezë,
Laj borxhin në të Funtmin Gjyq me Ferrin.


45

Sa kohë munt, e Dashur, ngushëllomë,
Nga barr' e vrerit zemrën lehtësomë;
Se bukuria jote s'rron për jetë;
Shpejt! Nesër zbresim që të dy në Llomë.


46

Me buzët gjak, Sirenë, dehm' e mpimë,
Me dhëmbët e me thonjtë çirm' e grimë:
Me krah' e me gërshetë mbytm' e shtrimë,
Me syt' e tu të zjarrtë tretm' e shkrimë!


47

Me Bukë sa për shpirt, me Hën' e Zanë,
Me Ver' e Harp' e Vjersha dhe ty pranë
Në Pjergull të Gërmadhës jam m'i lumtur
Se në pallat a fron një qint Sulltanë.


48

"Sa bukur të jesh Mbret!" disa mendojnë;
"Sa ëmbël në Parajsë!" ca besojnë:
Ah, merr trumpetat e ler kusurin,
Daullet, pompat lark le të gjëmojnë.


49

Në botë kotësira mos lakmo
Të mirat e të ligat ia harro:
Kthjelloje zemrën si ky Qiell i kaltër,
Si Yll më ndrit, si Diell perëndo.


50

Shpirti për ku m'u bë prej Perëndie?
Për Qiell a Ferr? S'e di, po veresie
S'lë gas të saktë, Ver' e Vajz' e Këngë,
Për profka, ëndrra, prralla shenjtërie.

----------


## FLORIRI

51

Se save që për Dhenë bëjnë rragë
Dhe save që për Qiell hedhin flagë,
Nga Kull' e Natës Korbi u bërtet:
"Të çmëndur! S'ka as lart as poshtë çpagë!"


52

Me vajzën në prënver' e në lëndinë
Me Këngën, me Lahutën, me Dollinë
Dëfrej: le të më shajnë; s'më ha malli!
Këtu e gjej Parajsën, Perëndinë.


53

Me Ver' e Valle, me Huri - në pastë,
Te vija në lëndin' u shtri - në pastë,
Dhe humbi fare Ferr'i zi - në pastë,
Dhe ja, Parajsa na u gdhi - në pastë.


54

Një kupë Verë, mor Saki - ta puth!
Vajzën e bukur si selvi - ta puth!
Atë gërshet si lak të zi ku kapet
I urti plak e djal'i ri - ta puth!


55

Nem kupën dhe këndo një melodi,
Me Engjëj dhe Bilbilë simfoni:
Se Vera qesh, këndon, kur rrjeth nga shishja
Dhe s'duhet pirë veç me brohori.


56

Me gjithë Trëndafijt' Irami u shua,
Qelqi magjik Xhamshid u çduk në prrua,
Po prapë Vreshta Rrush rubin na nxjerr
Dhe kopshti lulëzon ku rrjeth një krua.


57

Shih, mijëra burbuqe lulëzojnë
Dhe erët mijëra përdhe rrëzojnë;
Dhe ditët që na sjellin Trëndafilin
Xhamshid e Kaj-Kobad na i çkallmojnë.


58

Po eni me Khajamin dhe ia shtroni
Dhe Kaj-Kobad e Kas-Khosro harroni:
Rustemi le t'ju ftojë në kushtrim
E Taji në zijafet, mos i dëgjoni.


59

Eja, mbush Kupën e në zjarr gëzimi
Vërvit çdo vrer e helm të zi pendimi:
Se Shkab' e Kohës Jetën na shkurton,
Dhe shih se sa shpejton nga fluturimi.


60

E Dashur, mbushma Kupën që kthjellon
Të sotmen nga vreri q'ikën, tmerr q'afron:
Po nesër? nesër ndofta fryra, humba
Në shqotën ku e djeshmja fluturon.

----------


## FLORIRI

61

Na fryri dita, mor Saki: sill Verë!
Jetën s'e shohim përsëri: sill Verë!
Bota një her' u mbyt në kataklizmë,
Ashtu u mbytshim me Dolli: sill Verë!


62

U bëra prapë djal' i ri: sill Verë!
Kërcej me flag' e lumturi: sill Verë!
S'ka gjë, në qoftë e hidhur, mor Saki,
Si jeta ime në Persi: sill Verë!


63

Sakinjtë derdhin Ver' e vala rrushi,
Në zemra shuajn' afsh' e avull prushi:
Lavdi, o Zot, se dhe këtë ballsam
Që na shëroi e me shëndet na mbushi.


64

Si merimanga vallë pse ta tjerim
Perin e Jetës, kur pastaj e çtjerim?
C'do të fitojmë kur aspak s'e dimë
Frymën që marrim jasht' a do ta nxjerrim?


65

Në Nishapur ose në Babilon,
Me Kupën që tharton e ëmbëlson,
Fletët e Jetës një nga një na bien
Dhe lëngu i saj pa reshtur na pikon.


66

Ah, mbushini Kupat! Zemra na thërret,
Se Koha nëpër këmbë po na shket:
E djeshmja vdiq, e nesërmja s'na gjen;
C'mërziti kur e sotmja ka lezet?


67

Ditën e shkuar fare e harro
Dhe për të nesërmen mos u mendo:
Gëzo një çast të lumtur, faqebardhë,
Dhe Jetën n'erë mos e çkatërro.


68

Për nesër mos u verdh sa pa e parë,
Të sotmen e gëzo, mor djal' i mbarë:
Shpejt ikim nga ky Han e hasim shokët
Që shkuan shtatë mijë vjet më parë.


69

Me Buzët trëndafilen shtatselvi
Këndo e nat' e ditë zbras Dolli:
Se nesër Vdekja fryn, te çthurr si lule
Dhe fletët t'i përmbledh në Dhe të zi.


70

Të shkuarat mos i kujto me lot
Dhe për të pritmet mos u loth më kot:
Sa kohë në luadhin je, kullot;
Nga drapr' i Vdekjes nukë shpëton dot.

----------


## FLORIRI

71

Buza që puth e Vera që po pi
Vërtet mbarojnë dhe ato si hi:
Po sot të paktën je një hi i gjallë,
Gëzohu sa s'kalon në Hiç të zi.


72

Sa kohë po vazhdon kjo Jet' e ngratë
Për qafe kape Qiparisn' e gjatë.
Se nesër Mëmë-Dheu do t'të kapë
Dhe posa të pushtoi s'të lëshon prapë.


73

Sa nga të dashurit mbi këtë bar
Që m'emëruan për trashëgimtar
I zbraznë Kupat rrotull nja dy herë
Dhe heshtn' e zbritnë një nga një në varr.


74

Më shkuan shokët! Vdekja pa mëshirë
M'i shtrydhi një nga një si Rrush në Tirë:
Festuam, pim' e biseduam bashkë,
Pastaj u shtrin' e thanë: "Lamtumirë!"


75

Dhe ne, që sot dëfrejmë në lëndinë,
Ku pleqtë na bekuan me Dollinë,
Dhe ne në shtrat të dheut do të zbresim
Dhe do ta zbrazim vendin për risinë.


76

Si lot pikon nga Qiell'i mvrojtur shiu
Sis' i jep lules si një çilimiu;
Nga varri bukën ia mëkon njeriu:
Bga pluhr'i tij kjo lul'e bukur mbiu.


77

M'i kuqi Trëndafil i çdo behari
Nga toka mbin që piu gjak Qesari:
Në gji të kopshtit manushaqja shket
Prej faqes Vajzës me ulli nga Varri.


78

Dhe kjo lëndin' e njomë që po çel
Bregun e lumit ku tani po ngel,
Ah, pshtetu leht' e but' e mos e shkel,
Se s'di nga cila buz' e bukur del.


79

Ah, Trëndafili me prënverën shkon
Vjeshta risisë fletët ia rrëzon:
Bilbili, që në degët i këndon,
Ikën - e kush e di ku fluturon?


80

Ah, pini dhe Khajamit shtjerini!
Profetët le të flasin, lerini!
Një gjë ësht' e vërtetë: Lulja vdes,
Si lulëzon, - dhe profkat prejini!

----------


## FLORIRI

81

Cdo shpresë që në flakë na përfshin
Shuhet e bëhet hi; a shkrepëtin
Mbi kum të shkretëtirës si dëbora
Një or' a dy - dhe menjëherë shkrin.


82

Në Dhe, o shpirt, të mirat si për Mbret
Dhe gazet e dëfrimet plot lezet
S'të janë veç si ves' e lulevet,
Që ndrit menatë dhe pastaj humbet.


83

Edhe ay që mbleth e shin flori
Edhe ay q'e heth, e derth si shi,
Kur vdesin nukë bëhen ar e mjaltë:
Po kalben, myken nënë Dhe të zi.


84

Te ky Karvan - Saraj faqekëmbyer,
Që netët edhe ditë ka për dyer,
Sulltanë pas Sulltanëve u shtruan
Sa ish' e thën' - e iknë të pakthyer.


85

Ja, sot gas paske dhe shëndet: pastaj?
Ja, mot të patshim si simvjet: pastaj?
Ja, qofsh i lumtur një qint vjet: pastaj?
Ja, për çudi, dy qint si mbret: pastaj?


86

Dhe tre qint vjet të rrosh e plot me dritë,
Këtejza do të shkosh me lot një ditë,
Qofsh Mbret i lart' a lipës i ngratë
Në **** do të mbarosh pa mot i mpitë.


87

S'banojnë veç luanë dhe zhapi
Në sallat ku Xhamshidi u shtri, u pi:
Bahrami, që me lak onagre kapte,
U lak, u kap në llom' e pellgpusi.


88

Kështjella gjer në Qiell një herë ndriti
Dhe Mbretër e Qesarë brënda priti:
Përmbi gërmadha tani qyqja qan:
"Ku vajti, ah! ku? ku, ku zbriti?"


89

Nga mur'i Tusit Korbi po vë re
Kafkën e Kaj-Kavusit tej përdhe
Dhe kujës ia kërcet: Kaj, Kral i Ngratë,
Daullet dhe trumbetat ku m'i ke?


90

C'fitova nga të gjith' andrallat? Hiç!
Dhe nga mundimet e vërdallat? Hiç!
Sa para bën se sot jam Yll e Dritë
Kur shuhem nesër, shkoj me prrallat? Hiç!

----------

